# Jacksonville, FL shooters



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Green Acres is having a 3-d shoot this sunday jan 10th...1:30pm shotgun start.


----------



## RLtarget (Dec 6, 2008)

*Jax shoot?*

hi will you give more info about the shoot, location? is the start time realy 1:30? how many targets? we will comming from the Tampa area kind of a long drive. Thanks for your help. 
Ric


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

yes it really starts at 1:30.


Green Acres Sporting Goods
8774 Normandy Blvd. (SR 228)
Jacksonville, Fl


20 reinhart targets
45 yard max shot - all unknown
open class
hunter class
youth class(if applicable)
womens class(if applicable)

$20 to shoot in the money or $10 for rec. shooters

Green Acres will be hosting these events on the second Sunday of every month from Jan - August (all at 1:30 P.M.)

For more info post on here or call the store at 904-786-5166 and speak to Jack


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

what thunder said....btw thunder do I know you?
Its at 130 to allow for church people to attend.


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

im new to this and don't have a set up yet, is it possible to just go and spectate this event?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

yes tripp...this is going to be very easy to spectate and if I can help you let me know...we are trying to grow the sport. We have a new concept and after the first shoot I will post the pics of it.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

will be there


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

ok awsome, i live pretty close to this event so i will go and watch hopefully pick up some tips on what to look for.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

WDMJR3MBOWGUY - Are you the one heading up the event???


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Tripp look forward to meeting you.
Thunder Im helpin the organizer out with somethings and set up. Along with publicity.


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

ok i will be the one looking really confused, is there any fee for spectating?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

No fees to watch


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

there saying ice sat and sunday. will be there if i can. but do i get direction


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

From Hawthorne take 301 north to SR228(on right). Go east on 228 for about 12-14 miles and Green Acres Sporting Goods will be on your right.

http://www.jaxgreenacres.com/


----------



## Little Man (Jan 24, 2005)

*I will be there*

If it snows it will be like shooting in the north.Cool ant it.

Jamie


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Yea it will be. Except for setting the targets! Lol


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Will be there as well.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that showed up, the numbers were alot higher than expected. Next one is feb 14th so bring your other half  I have some pics I'll get posted up..

Thanks again,,,the slow hoyt guy....lol


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

wdmjr - What do you know about the Ft Caroline shoot this Sat.?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Usually 10am shotgun start 30 targets. And I'll be there


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

circle c archery is also having one sunday....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep...will be there too. Whos going to the state qualifier in Daytona on the 24th?


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

well just got a bow but might try out my luck with 3d on the 14th


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Yep...will be there too. Whos going to the state qualifier in Daytona on the 24th?


Most everyone that shoots ASA 3d in Florida


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

is this going on today?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

No sorry we pushed it back a week because of mothers day.


----------



## tripp143 (Jan 5, 2010)

thought so, will be heading there next weekend you going? might be interested in some new strings for my bow


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

tripp143 said:


> thought so, will be heading there next weekend you going? might be interested in some new strings for my bow


Yep I'll be there. Gotta help put targets out. FYI-we are shooting in the woods now. Registration isstill in the same area. But we cut a range into the woods.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

We also changed it to a casual start anytime between 12-230, be done by 430


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Does Anyone know About the Green Acres Tournament Tomorrow 8/28/10??


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Call up there and ask for jack


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

alright thanks, and this is a dumb one but im new to Archery talk how do you know if your post has been rresponded too? short of just searchin for it and findin it


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

FL904_Bowhunter said:


> Does Anyone know About the Green Acres Tournament Tomorrow 8/28/10??


I called Jack Yesterday, It's a Hunting setup type shoot, fixed pins no lens, 12" stab, arrows have to have screw in points, 10:00 start.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Look under the control panel tab


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ABTABB said:


> I called Jack Yesterday, It's a Hunting setup type shoot, fixed pins no lens, 12" stab, arrows have to have screw in points, 10:00 start.


Sliders are also legal, hunting type(ie, hha). No speed limit. No vbars


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Sliders are also legal, hunting type(ie, hha). No speed limit. No vbars


Sliders have to be locked down though, right?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ABTABB said:


> Sliders have to be locked down though, right?


No they do not have to be.


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

i'm goin up there just to spectate tomorrow, hopefullyill be shootin in em soon


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Hunting setup not refering to Asa hunter setup. A true hunting rig


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

are sliders a type of stabalizer? like i said im new to all this, just tryin to learn as much as i can!!


----------



## Williy Bashmore (Aug 26, 2010)

sliders are sights.


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

are they the adjustable sights that slide up and down? or do they slide in and our for distance? how exactly do they work?


----------



## Williy Bashmore (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, its all about elevation.Just look online at lancasters archery or simular. Sure Loc, HHA and many others make Sliders


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

ok awesome, thanks!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> No they do not have to be.


Dang, I thought He told Me fixed sights... I have a Tek-Hunter I would much rather use... I'm much to simple for multiple pins they  Me...lol


----------

